# Console Confusion



## insanityslimit (Dec 19, 2010)

Guys... i am interested in getting a console... 

The X360(slim) and Wii are the ones that I have shortlisted.I love RPGs and am a huge fan of Oblivion and wanna play Skyrim. But dont want to upgrade my comp to play every damn game. I can spend arnd 15k.

At the same tym i cannot afford to get all the good games released courtesy of the high prices. If i get a Wii, i should be able to mod it. And I am a HUGE fan of Zelda. But what bothers me is the shelf life of the Wii. Also taking into consideration the fact that Microsoft has pledged support for the X360 for the next 5 yrs, with the future of Wii being ominous makes me tread cautiously. Suggestions please!!!!

And as abt the PS3, it's out of of my budget and i am really not looking for 3D gaming or Blu-ray playback. I can settle for a hacked X360 from ebay or somewhere else, but the damn Red Ring and general hardware failures of the previous models are playing on my mind when i consider them(not to mention the fact that the hackable consoles are atleast 2 yrs old)


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 19, 2010)

You seem really mixed up. There will be a doubt to get a ps3 or x360. But there won't be a doubt if Wii is a part of the equation. Because, if you want to get wii.. you have to be a different gamer. One who finds x360 or ps3 not so continent.

Btw, to keep all the discussion under one hood and to make future reader's job easy, please continue the discussion here

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/133847-basic-console-purchasing-guide.html


----------

